# Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks



## MSIToWi (19. März 2015)

*Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

*Besitzer eines MSI GT72 Dominator Gaming-Notebooks haben extra Zukunftssicherheit:
Per Grafikkarten-Upgrade lässt sich die Hardware auf den neuesten Stand der 3D-Technik
bringen. Die ersten Aufrüst-Kits sind jetzt im Handel verfügbar.*


*Taipeh/Frankfurt am Main, 27.02.2015* – Im Desktop-Bereich bringt der Wechsel auf eine
neue Grafikkarte PC-Systeme einfach und wirksam auf den neuesten Stand. Resultat sind eine
deutlich höhere Performance und die Unterstützung der neuesten Grafiktechniken. Bei
Notebooks ist ein Tausch der Grafikkarte dagegen durch die kompakte Bauweise und
besondere Abstimmung der Geräte üblicherweise nicht möglich und empfehlenswert. Anders
bei den MSI GT72 Dominator Gaming-Notebooks: MSI bietet jetzt gezielt Aufrüst-Kits für ein
Upgrade der Grafikkarte an. Dank modularem MXM-Design ist die Grafikeinheit bei den
GT72 Dominator Notebooks austauschbar. Im Aufrüst-Kit sind eine neue MXM-Grafikkarte
und der passende Kühler enthalten. Die ausführliche gedruckte und bebilderte
Umbauanleitung hilft versierten Anwendern bei den Umbauarbeiten. Ein offizielles
Anleitungsvideo ist hier zu finden: MSI GT72 Dominator (Pro) GTX 900M series MXM graphics upgrade - YouTube.
Die Aufrüstkits für die GT72-Dominator-Modelle der ersten Generation sind ab sofort
erhältlich. Damit lässt sich die GeForce GTX 880M-Grafik der GT72-2PE-Modelle durch die
neue GeForce GTX-900-Serie ersetzen, die bei den aktuellen GT72-2QD- und -2QE-Notebooks
zum Einsatz kommt. Das Kit mit GeForce GTX 970M-Grafikkarte ist mit einer unverbindlichen
Preisempfehlung inklusive Mehrwertsteuer von 569 Euro, das Set mit GeForce GTX 980MGrafik
für 899 Euro erhältlich. MSI empfiehlt für den Umbau das Service-Angebot
ausgewählter MSI Gaming Center Partner wie Notebook.de zu nutzen. Das bietet die größte
Sicherheit, denn Schäden, die durch ein unfachmännisches Vorgehen beim Umbau entstehen,
werden nicht von der Garantie gedeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phila_delphia (19. März 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Hallo!

Danke für die ausführliche Information!

Wird es diese Möglichkeit auch für künftige Grafikkarten geben?

Und: Hat MSI schon über ähnliche Möglichkeiten für CPU Upgrades (freilich bei meinem Modell nicht möglich) nachdegacht?

Grüße

phila


----------



## Torsten4MSI (20. März 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Hallo phila,

oft reicht die CPU Leitung auch für Aktuelle Spiele aus.
Auch ist dies etwas komplizierter, da hier der Sockel, das Bios und ME für die CPU passen muss.
Dies ist der Grund warum wir ein CPU Update Kit nicht anbieten.

In der Regel ist ein GPU update der beste weg um mehr Leistung zu bekommen, was dass Spielen angeht.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Torsten4MSI (30. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Die Kits sind in diesem Shop hier verfügbar.


GTX970M
https://www.notebook.de/mxm-grafikkarten-upgrade-kit-gtx970-fur-msi-gt72-p-71552

GTX980M
https://www.notebook.de/mxm-grafikkarten-upgrade-kit-gtx980-fur-msi-gt72-p-71551

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Neronimo (30. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Erstmal ein Abo

Aber 900€ für ne neue 980M sind schon happig.... Da kann man sich ja gleich ein neues Notebook kaufen das auf dem neuesten Stand der technik ist. Aber trotzdem *TOLL *


----------



## wiesel201 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Wenn Du ein Notebook mit einer 980M schon für 900€ bekommst, dann solltest Du zuschlagen...


----------



## vd29 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Sind denn auch Upgrades für die neueren Geräte geplant? Also von GTX 980m dann auf die Nachfolger, die in diesem Jahr erscheinen sollten.

PS: die upgradepreise sollten allgemein wirklich nach unten korrigiert werden. Für die Preise bekommt man schon top desktop SLI Gespanne. Das ist schon krass.


----------



## iTzZent (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Es ist halt eine MXM Karte, die kosten halt so viel  Mit Desktop Hardware sollte man Notebookhardware nie vergleichen.


----------



## BigKid (1. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

Tja... Irgendwie wird es Zeit das hier nochmal vorzukramen...
Sieht ja so aus als ob MSI von dieser beworbenen Zukunftssicherheit nichts mehr wissen will. Mir als Kunde muss es dabei egal sein können ob es ein "nicht wollen" oder "nicht gehen" ist...

In den USA wird jetzt wohl aus Angst vor einer Sammelklage ein Umtausch des ganzen Gerätes gegen Aufpreis angeboten...
In Deutschland hält man sich bedeckt und will es wohl mal wieder aussitzen... Ich hoffe die Presse wird darauf aufmerksam und hilft MSI an ihre Zusagen zu erinnen damit am Ende nicht jeder Einzelne kämpfen muss...


----------



## BigKid (5. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Upgrade-Kits für MSI GT72 Notebooks*

In UK wird nun die Möglichkeit angeboten das NB einzusenden und MSI führt das Upgrade durch.
Warum lässt man uns Deutsche Kunden im Regen stehen ?


----------

